# Oaa rules



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Is there anyone that actually knows the OAA rule book inside out or that can interperit proplerly?

Last week I inquired about arrow size restrictions for the up comming OAA IFAA indoors with two Ontario club judges! I was told by both of the there was no size restriction for this event. 

So today I get to the Achers of caledon on to find there club judge Banging his chest and thowing the rule book in my face and telling me there is a 9.3 mm limit in sub section la la and so on. And anyone who shot compound class at any other club that did not enforce this would be DQ ed, also if there bows where not checked by the judge before shooting they should also be dq ed. But here is the kicker,the official score card says right on the card NO DRAW WEIGHT LIMITS OR ARROW SIZE LIMIT.

SO CAN ANYONE CLEAR THIS UP :angry: 

Hell even Stan was lost! and he's one of the smartest guys I know :wink:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I was going to stay out of this, but I have to disagree with Bandit there regarding the judge "banging his chest and throwing the rule book" - hardly that - all he did was let people know what the rule was. (BTW correctly, in my humble opinion).

And Randy is hardly just the "club judge" - he is in fact the OAA Judging coordinator and if anyone should know the rules, he does.

The OAA rule 7.3.3.7.1 clearly indicates that in the "compound" division the 9.3 mm arrow size applies for ALL non-3d OAA Championship events. The OAA rules summary in the Directory says the same thing.

The scorecard indicating no size restriction is wrong. The judges who allowed oversize arrows at all the various venues other than Caledon were wrong.

What's done is done - we can't DQ all the people who honestly thought they were permitted to shoot the oversize arrows and were told they could. But on the other hand, what about the people who DID follow the rule - they were at a disadvantage.


So, discuss among yourselves.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

I must disagree Stan! he did throw the book down in front of my face when I got there. YOU WERE NOT THERE YET. 

ALSO look at your card it clearly states exactly what I said. Randy may know a few rules but he should also read the official score cards he handed out.

Don't try to act like you were'nt pissed when they told you the other day that you could not shot the arrows that you had set up and that the other people in your class my have shot illegal arrows.

Wow only a few hours ago you were confused! I new you were smart or is it very political?

Stan did follow the rules so I declare him OAA compond champion.

Tag your it.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Am I wrong Here*

Aren`t clubs supposed to post the rules they are shooting by that day so everybody can check to see if they are legal.??? Also if the cards are wrong then it should been noted to participants magic markers are cheap... and not too time consuming to strike out the wrong clause on cards... I know running a tournament is time consuming but its always at the registration table that most problems show up.. a copy of the current rule book should be on the registration table for all to view and if rules have been changed from the previous years a simple note changes made, as not all rule books are printed at the very first of the year for purchasing for the public... I have been a tournament director, executive for a couple of clubs .. I know it is hard work... good shooting everybody in the new year.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

I am not sure what happened but there is no arrow size resrtiction in IFAA events never has been, it was those rules that I used when we brought the round into existance LAST YEAR when we shot it for the first time. to make things simple we put it on the scorecard itself to emphisize this difference, so what happened exactly.

I just happened to have the shooting rules I submitted to the board with the original proposal that was voted on an passed at the AGM 2 years ago now and it clearly states that there is no arrow size or draw weight restiction and in any IFAA events used in the OAA. This follows along the same line as the arrow and draw weight restiction applying to FITA categories only ie compound and not BH,open,F/S limited etc. since we adopted the rules of the FCA this would also be inplace.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Here is the rule from the Jan 1 2008 copy of the rule.( this is the most recent copy I have.)

I copied this directy. The chapter I took it out of was for outdoor target rounds
I bold and underlined the rule mention 

7.3.3 Compound
For the Compound Division, the following equipment is described. All types of
additional devices, unless they are electric or electronic, are permitted:
7.3.3.1 A compound bow, which may be of a shoot-through type, is one where
the draw is mechanically varied by a system of pulleys and/or cams.
The bow is braced for use by bowstring(s) attached directly between
the two string nocks of the bow limbs, or attached to the bow cables, as
may be applicable to the particular design.
7.3.3.1.1 The peak draw weight must not exceed 60 lbs.
7.3.3.1.2 Cable guards are permitted.
7.3.3.1.3 A brace or split cables are permitted provided they do not
consistently touch the athlete’s hand, wrist and/or elbow.
7.3.3.2 A bowstring of any number of strands
7.3.3.2.1 That may be of different colours and of the material chosen for
the purpose. It may have a centre serving to accommodate the
drawing fingers or release aid. Nocking points may be fitted to
which may be added serving(s) to fit the arrow nock as necessary.
To locate these points one or two nock locators may be fitted. In
addition attachments are permitted on the string to serve as a lip or
nose mark, a peep-hole, a peep-hole, hold-in-line device, loop
bowstring, etc.
7.3.3.3 An arrow rest, which can be adjustable
7.3.3.3.1 A moveable pressure button, pressure point or arrow plate, may
all be used on the bow provided that they are not electric or
electronic. The pressure point will be placed no further than 6cm
back (inside) from the throat of the handle (pivot point of the
bow).
7.3.3.4 Draw check indicators, audible and/or visual may be used provided
they are not electric or electronic.
7.3.3.5 A bow sight attached to the bow
WEB COPY
- 84 -
Ontario Association of Archers February 8, 2008
Book of Rules and Regulations
7.3.3.5.1 That may allow for windage adjustment as well as an elevation
setting, which may also incorporate a leveling device, and/or
magnifying lenses and/or prisms. Electric or electronic devices are
not permitted.
7.3.3.5.2 A bow sight extension is permitted. The sight point may be a
fiber optic sight pin and/or a chemical glow stick. The glow stick
will be encased so as not to disturb other athletes and to provide
only one sight point.
7.3.3.6 Stabilizers and torque flight compensators,
7.3.3.6.1 provided that they do not:
• Serve as a string guide;
• Touch anything but the bow;
• Represent any danger or obstruction to other athletes on the
shooting line.
7.3.3.7 Arrows of any type may be used provided they subscribe to the
accepted principle and meaning of the word “arrow” as used in target
archery, and that such arrows do not cause undue damage to target
faces or butts.
*7.3.3.7.1 An arrow consists of a shaft with head (point), nock, fletching
and, if desired, cresting. The maximum diameter of arrow shafts
will not exceed 9.3mm; the heads (points) for these arrows may
have a maximum diameter of 9.4mm. All arrows of every athlete
must be marked with the athlete's name or initials on the shaft,
and all arrows used at any end will carry the same pattern and
colour(s) of fletching, nocks and cresting, if any. [Magnocks are
permitted in compound bow categories only]*
7.3.3.8 Finger protection in the form of finger stalls or tips, gloves, shooting
tab or tape (plaster) to draw, hold back and release the string.
7.3.3.8.1 A release aid may be used provided it is not attached in any
way to the bow nor incorporate electric or electronic devices. A
separator between the fingers to prevent pinching the arrow may
be used. An anchor plate or similar device attached to the finger
protection (tab) for the purpose of anchoring is permitted. On the
bow hand an ordinary glove, mitten or similar item may be worn
but it must not be attached to the grip of the bow.
7.3.3.9 (see 7.3.12 re equipment for spotting arrows]
7.3.3.10 Accessories are permitted
7.3.3.10.1 Including bracers (arm guards), dress shield, bow sling, belt or
ground quiver and tassel. Foot markers may not protrude more
than 1cm from the ground. Also permitted are limb savers and a
tripod for a scope (which may be left on the shooting line
providing it does not create an obstacle for any other athlete).
Wind indicators (non-electric or non-electronic) may be attached
WEB COPY
- 85 -
February 8, 2008 Ontario Association of Archers
Book of Rules and Regulations
to the equipment used on the shooting line (i.e. light ribbons).
Electronic wind indicators may be used behind the waiting line.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Noted but this is not a FITA round its a IFAA round... And if Randy is the judging co-oridnator he sould informed the other Club Judges of the rule change from last year and had the score cards changed... As I stated before I got my original info from two of his Judges and then saw the score card which confirmed what they told me...

Not trying to cause a fight just want to clear this up cause I failed rocket science.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

what I find funny is that there is no record of changing my original proposal.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

If the outdoor target round rules quoted above were for a FITA target round then why should they apply to an IFAA event where there as far as I understood - no arrow size restrictions?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

The OAA decided to use FITA/FCA rules for the Compound equipment division (and "Olympic" recurve, but it's not applicable in practical terms in this instance, so we'll concentrate only on "compound"). I note in adding to Matty's post of section 7.3.3 Compound, that under section 8.3 it indicated that the outdoor rules also apply to indoor championships.

These equipment rules specify the equipment that can be used in all OAA Championship events (excluding 3D). There is no reference to the type of round being shot, so despite it being an IFAA round, the FITA equipment rules apply. Same matter for the outdoor field champs, and the 900 portion of the target champs.

Sean's memory and records, and notes on scorecards notwithstanding, the *published* rules stipulate FITA equipment restrictions for *all* non 3-D OAA championships. There is nothing in the OAA rules as published that indicate an exception for the IFAA round. We can't be going on "well, we did it last year" or "that's not what I meant".

---------------------

No use playing the blame game here. Somebody screwed up big time, and let's get this fixed for the next few competitions.

Since we're shooting the inner-10 for the 10-ring event next month, I assume everyone's clear on the rules for that.

But what are the rules for the field champs in the summer?


Who wants to contact someone on the OAA Executive and get them to clean up this mess?


------------------------

Blake, I wasn't pissed the other day - I had a question about the rules and asked the appropriate official, got the answer, and adjusted my equipment to make it legal.

I didn't get "pissed" until I found out today that everyone else in Ontario was getting away with an advantage because somebody (and I don't know exactly who) in the OAA organization screwed up big time.

And Randy is the most laid-back and fairest judge we have had in years. He was just doing his job, properly I might add.

I'm putting a whole line of smilies on this whole post just to make sure everyone knows I'm not seriously upset about this.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

I have spoke with Adam and will be sending him my original proposal from the AGM which does highlight the arrow size difference. From what we can see the simple sentence that came after the IFAA rules attachment didn't get put into the current book but it was voted on and approved. A small detail that turned out to be important. The e-mails I responded to were based on my original proposal and since nothing had changed from the previous year were it was specified in the judges notes that there was not a restiction due to the book note being completed I saw no problem and since the current Provincial co-ordinator said nothing on the issue I assumed there wasn't a problem, guess I was wrong

if you look in the IFAA rules book they do not mention an arrow size restriction because there isn't one, it is this reason I added the wording about no draw& arrow size restriction in the original proposal


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

All right here is the rule 


8.3 Athletes’ Equipment Divisions
[FITA differs]
[FCA/OAA Note - The rules governing FCA/OAA Outdoor Archery Equipment Divisions (i.e. all the provisions of FCA/OAA Article 7.3) apply also to Indoor Archery except that the provision in various Articles for the Olympic Outdoor Round do not apply.]

Now could this not be interrupted that this rule only applies if there is not a provision in the rules somewhere else 




Now looking up these rule I found I could have been DQ on this rule. I think it is bull 

3.2.11.1 Participants must be neat in appearance in respect of personal grooming and clothing.

Who is with me to get this rule rewritten :wink::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Glad I don't own any of them fancy fat shafts! LOL!!!!


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

That's why i stay in BOW HUNTER UNLIMITED, i don't try to shoot BOTH classes.:wink:


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Sorry for my confusion Stan. I must have read your emotion on the subject wrong. I am not trying to call out Randy specifically thats why I did not bring up his name in my original post. But there was a small argument over the issue at the time, just my personal opinion!

I would just like to get to a tournament and know the rules are set in stone in ontario for once. This sort of thing is happening in 3D as well and it causes conflicts that can be easily be avoided if the rules are writen so they can only be interpeted one way. like simply stating under the OAA IFAA rules section the arrow size restriction for that event, instead of a foot note telling you to refer to sub section la la. Its actually less words and simple to understand.

I know only good things will come from this discussion, :cocktail:


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Green Archer22 said:


> That's why i stay in BOW HUNTER UNLIMITED, i don't try to shoot BOTH classes.:wink:


If you are refering to me I always shoot bowhunter always have, I shoot two classes in the OAA because they allow it and its good mental practice. Tournament pressure is charater building. Its just extra money for the OAA so I guess next time Will keep it and spend it on 3D in the States lord knows they can use it now.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Bow bandit said:


> If you are refering to me I always shoot bowhunter always have, I shoot two classes in the OAA because they allow it and its good mental practice. Tournament pressure is charater building. Its just extra money for the OAA so I guess next time Will keep it and spend it on 3D in the States lord knows they can use it now.


BB you just keep on giving the OAA your money its good and we need it. Good shooting with you yesterday it livened things up I wasn't the loudest in the building:wink::wink:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

#1 Hogger said:


> Good shooting with you yesterday it livened things up I wasn't the loudest in the building:wink::wink:


Not the loudest? Something must be terribly wrong


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Bow bandit said:


> If you are refering to me I always shoot bowhunter always have, I shoot two classes in the OAA because they allow it and its good mental practice. Tournament pressure is charater building. Its just extra money for the OAA so I guess next time Will keep it and spend it on 3D in the States lord knows they can use it now.


Whatever works for you man.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

*Stan can be pissed at me....*

I shot 2613's, same as last year....so please....feel free to DQ me.









Hey Stan...PM me your addy so I can send you those blades.:darkbeer:


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Stash said:


> The OAA decided to use FITA/FCA rules for the Compound equipment division (and "Olympic" recurve, but it's not applicable in practical terms in this instance, so we'll concentrate only on "compound"). I note in adding to Matty's post of section 7.3.3 Compound, that under section 8.3 it indicated that the outdoor rules also apply to indoor championships.
> 
> These equipment rules specify the equipment that can be used in all OAA Championship events (excluding 3D). There is no reference to the type of round being shot, so despite it being an IFAA round, the FITA equipment rules apply. Same matter for the outdoor field champs, and the 900 portion of the target champs.
> 
> ...



Sean McKenty came to the OAA with a proposal at the 2007 AGM to include the current IFAA round as one of our Provincial Championship events. Along with his submission for the inclusion, he also volunteered to organize, facilitate the event. Which he has done for the past two years. At the time he was also the Provincial Judging Co-ordinator for the OAA, a position he held until this past October.

I don't believe I am speaking out of turn when I say that no one on the OAA executive would have had any reason to alter the submission made by Sean for the proposed event. I know I certainly didn't.

To my knowledge the proposal was accepted as received. And again, to my knowledge, no arrow restriction was included in the original proposal. Since that time I am not aware of any discussion that has occurred within the OAA executive meetings that would have caused this to change.

As such, my belief is that this is a simple error made in recording the intent of the event. It's not the first error or omission that has been brought to light regarding the new regs, and it is likely not to be the last. The only thing that can be done is to rectify the situation for future events, and move on.

I was also one of the Judges that informed Blake that there was no restriction on arrow size for the event, and I judged the event this year exactly as I did last year. Along with you I concur that Randy interpreted the rule as written, and he applied it as such, Randy is nothing less than a consumate professional in regards to judging archery events. He was also not part of the OAA executive at the time the new event was accepted into the fold. And thereby likely not privy to the "intent" of the event. I (along with other Judges) chose to uphold the rules as I was aware they were intended. Randy is not at fault in any regard. The rest of us whom did not uphold the rule as it is written would I guess be techincally in fault. Then again I would argue that point.

As for you not knowing exactly whom screwed up big time in the OAA for this mess to occur. I'm sorry but you'll have to broaden your ire to include more that one person, as the new regs were the responsibility of a majority of the collective executive.

For my part, I'll apologize............. I promise to try and do better next time. :darkbeer:

Cheers


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

ZarkSniper said:


> I shot 2613's, same as last year....so please....feel free to DQ me.
> 
> 
> Hey Stan...PM me your addy so I can send you those blades.:darkbeer:


pick me up some DQ on saturday, I'll be sweating bullets with the amount of people coming to COLBY.

for the record.. I told Blake the arrow size, just in case somebody has to be hunted down and given an wedgie.. I had the score cards in my hands so I plead the 5ft and saying I was only relaying the pertinent info..

Gilles:iamwithstupid:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*????*

WEll could some one tell me if printed copies for the consumer are available ... as in a handbook to carry with you ... and are the corrections made... and when and where can we order the rule book thanks ted...


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Rulebook is online at the OAA site. At 175 pages it's not going to be a freebie hard copy.

The summary that's in the OAA Directory is usually rolleyes adequate to explain the important rules.


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

In this case the rule book is wrong - I'll take credit for that and offer my apologies - and it will be updated before next year. No one will be disqualified for using over sized shafts. The vote by the membership at the AGM is more powerful then the rule book.

A printed copy of the rule book is available for $35. Contact information is on the home page of the website.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for there input, I got home and posted in a very bad mood after a long and frustrating day... my crappy score did not help...sorry to anyone who was offended. :cocktail:


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

There. Now we can all be friends again!!!:wink::thumbs_up


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Green Archer22 said:


> There. Now we can all be friends again!!!:wink::thumbs_up


LOL............ ya but with this group of friends you need to worry that when they are patting you on the back "ole buddy" they are just looking for the soft spot to stick the knife in :tongue::wink:

kidding........................... :zip:

Cheers, and have a great day


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Why use a knife you have a quiver full of arrowst:
Do I dare eat the seafood this summer if invited?????????????


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

the results should be ready shortly,just sent them to the big boss,

the are a few clubs that haven't got their club memberships in yet, this neededs to happen ASAP, so check with your clun prez and make sure it gets in


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

Bow bandit said:


> Thanks to everyone for there input, I got home and posted in a very bad mood after a long and frustrating day... my crappy score did not help...sorry to anyone who was offended. :cocktail:


So the big arrows didn't help after all eh?:wink:
just kidding

This is just one of the reasons I had to get away from competitive shooting too much BS.

Grant


----------

